# [SOLVED] Case Airflow



## Kenlcv (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello everyone, after reading about computer airflow and such ive been wondering if mine is set up wrong :sigh:, my PC Case is a:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4421304&CatId=1510

currently I have 6 Fans At the moment but looking to put 2 more on the sides and was wondering how exaclty I should be setting them up. At the moment I have the Front taking air in, The top taking air out, The 2 in the back taking air out and 2 on the sides taking air out. the 4 side fans will be pretty much in front of the GPU and CPU so should I have all 4 take air in and have the top take air in aswell and just have the 2 in the back take air out?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Case Airflow*

The general rule is front and side intake, rear and top exhaust. 
Usually works best, you can experiment, but I doubt you'll get 
better temps. This way the air comes in, then goes through the 
case and back out in a semi-orderly fashion. Fans going in 
opposite directions wil cause dead spots in the airflow, and 
allow heat to build up in those spots.


----------



## Kenlcv (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Case Airflow*

Will do this then, thank you very much! :smile:

Also another question, I have a 600W PSU, Is it allright to have so many fans connected to it or will it cause problems? I'll eventually upgrade but for now I was wondering if its ok. Sorry for such newbie questions.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Case Airflow*

Fans don't use a whole lot of power, say 6-10 watts for the average 120mm. fan.
The biggest power consumer is the graphics card, followed by the cpu.
We usually get a rough idea on what power supply is needed by the class of 
video card, as long as you don't have some power sucking beast, you can run 
just about as many fans as you'd like.


----------



## Kenlcv (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Case Airflow*

Thank you for your help! ray:


----------

